# Market Goat @ 4H Auction



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a few questions, if anyone could help me. 

I am splitting a meat goat with my sister, we're planning on purchasing one from the 4H auction at the local fair tomorrow. We already know which processor we are sending him too (they pick the animals up right from the fair and are the most ethical), so that is already set. 

But we wanted to know what is a good price range for the goats. They averaged out about 80lbs, from what we saw. So what is a fair price, either per lb or total? I know the 4Hers that raise the pigs are aiming for 2.50 per lb of hog, but I am not sure what the goat 4Hers are shooting for? Last year, I forget what the final prices were, but the goat auction was not popular at all. In fact, there are only eight market boer wethers for sale this year, but there are many, many market lambs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have a local auction yard near you.. that sells goats? that is what I go by to get the current prices.... :wink:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

If there are any, I don't know of them.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

If you love what 4H does for young people, it is easier to pay a top price for these meat goats. They do put so much work into these animals. You are paying for their education in a way by buying a 4H animal and will not be buying a cheap goat.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

That is one reason why I want to know what to shoot for. The auction is an important way for 4Hers to help their future livestock raising exploits. I plan on, if the goat sells really low, to cut a check specifically to the 4Her who raised the goat we buy. Did that last year when a hog was bought for only 1.50 a lb, after the auction we paid the lad more. It seems like there are a lot of politics regarding the auctions. "Popular" youth with a huge amount of community support can get huge prices for their animals, but those who aren't as well supported can barely break even.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

well, forst of all if you purchase from a 4H auction I would like to say THANK YOU for supporting them. That is wonderful. we need more people to support them.

Second, I don't know where you are or the rules of the auction, but I know here at our 4H sale, they do not get to chose what place the animals is taken to for processing. it is because of the amount of animals tha are coming in from the sale, it is already set what place gets how many of what animal, BUT that is here, so if you really want a certain processing plant, check the rules first.

The goats at out auction for a 80# goat went for about $600.00. At another county fair I judged, their goats only went for about $300.00 and anther one was like $950.00, so it is really hard to tell where they are going to land.

Remember you will be pauying more becuase they are 4H kids selling and this is how they plan to pay off any loans of feed bills and try to have a little for next years animal.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Market Goat @ 4H Auction - Had to get a lamb instead!*

Turns out I was wrong, only TWO goats went to auction. And they went for $20 a lb! We stopped at 10$. Those two 4Hers were beaming, that is an amazing price that they got! I am going to bet that next year, there will be more goats at the auction, haha. I felt bad for the kids with the steers. Most were only going for 1.70-1.90 a lb.

We ended up getting a market lamb, was looking forward to goat, buuut we didn't have quite that budget.

Sweetgoats, this auction we could actually choose where they went. When we signed up to participate in the auction, we were given a list of about a dozen different local processors and what animals they do, plus average cost. I am sure every fair auction is different though, in what they do.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well my nieces just sold their market goats 3 weeks ago. Taylor and Kerigan sold theirs for $175 and C'arrs got $200. Our auction is a premium auction so that does not include market prices since most people don't keep the animals. The market support was about another $100 so you are looking at about $275-$300 per goat.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Market Goat @ 4H Auction - Had to get a lamb instead!*



Stacykins said:


> Turns out I was wrong, only TWO goats went to auction. And they went for $20 a lb! We stopped at 10$. Those two 4Hers were beaming, that is an amazing price that they got! I am going to bet that next year, there will be more goats at the auction, haha. I felt bad for the kids with the steers. Most were only going for 1.70-1.90 a lb.
> 
> We ended up getting a market lamb, was looking forward to goat, buuut we didn't have quite that budget.
> 
> Sweetgoats, this auction we could actually choose where they went. When we signed up to participate in the auction, we were given a list of about a dozen different local processors and what animals they do, plus average cost. I am sure every fair auction is different though, in what they do.


 That is wonderful that they let you chose, that is GREAT. But WOW TWO goats? I can not believe that. how crazy. I am sure if you keep a eye on craigs list or whatever you will find a boat that you can butcher.

How is that Lamb? Have you tried it yet? I have tried it several timea and I just can not eat it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is fantastic that those goats sold for so much! Our county 4-H kids are having a livestock auction on the 28th, I think we're going to go and watch/see how it's done. There was only one kid that showed a market wether and I don't think he's selling it there. I do believe in our state the only animals that can be sold at the auction are ones that competed in the state fair.


----------

